# Circuito análogo cancelacion activa de ruido para audifonos



## DJ DRACO (Feb 24, 2010)

Este tema lo abro para que charlemos un poco sobre un aparatito que yo invente hace años y que estoy viendo que se comercializa...

Estoy muy enojado conmigo mismo por no haber patentado este pequeño invento...

Hoy podria ser millonario.

Se trata del supresor de ruidos ambientales, no es mas que un aparato electronico que consta de un microfono de alta impedancia un preamplificador inversor y de ahi a un mini amplificador que potencia un parlante el cual emite ondas sonoras iguales y opuestas a las de los ruidos ambientales...suprimiendolas de esta manera hasta dejarlas en silencio casi absoluto.

reduce unos 25dB los ruidos, y suprime entre el 50% a 95% todos los sonidos ambientales o de maquinas, excepto las frecuencias de voces humanas.

este parato lo diseñe hace años cuando mi hermano no podia dormir por los ruidos de mi casa...pero ahora veo que phillips y otras marcas han sacado al mercado unos auriculares supresores de ruidos que funcionan igual.

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2010)

QUe tal compañero DjDraco
Wow, pero...
En la fecha en la cual lo diseñastes, ¿Que te aseguraba que no estuviese ya enlistado en algunas de las patentes mundiales?

Pero, si hablamos que podría ser algo bueno en la actualidad, creeme que si hubiese tenido "pegue"

Saludos!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 24, 2010)

DjDraco , he visto esos "auriculares" hace mas de 25 años.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 24, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> DjDraco , he visto esos "auriculares" hace mas de 25 años.


 

Yo me compre uno hace 1 año y pensaba que era lo _ultimo de lo ultimo_ 

iLuv i900 Noise-Canceling Stereo



Atenúan 12dB lo alimenta una batería AAA, lleva 1 año y aun anda (lo uso como 12 horas semanales).

PS: ademas de desfasar el ruido exterior, *amplifica* la señal que proviene del reproductor.


----------



## ibdali (Feb 24, 2010)

"DJ DRACO", lamento decirte que es una tecnología que se usa desde hace muchos años.............

Los primeros usos fueron para los aviones militares, donde se suprimía el ruido externo para lograr mayor concentración en el piloto.

Desde eso ya pasaros sus buenos años(creo que desde el 70)


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 24, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Yo me compre uno hace 1 año y pensaba que era lo _ultimo de lo ultimo_
> 
> iLuv i900 Noise-Canceling Stereo
> 
> ...



jeejej, El Máximo placer en sonido!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 24, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Este tema lo abro para que charlemos un poco sobre un aparatito que yo invente hace años y que estoy viendo que se comercializa...
> Estoy muy enojado conmigo mismo por no haber patentado este pequeño invento...
> Hoy podria ser millonario...


 No te hacia tan viejo...
La primer patente sobre este sistema es de 1936 y hay otras de la decada de 1950 para auriculares de aviones y helicopteros. (sacado de http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_noise_control )


----------



## algp (Feb 24, 2010)

Con respecto a esos de marca iLuv... tengo algun modelo de auriculares de esa marca que compre para escuchar musica en vuelos aereos ( donde el sonido de las turbinas suele inundar casi todo el avion .... un poco menos en bussiness donde nunca viajo ).
El modelo que tengo tiene un switch que permite prender y apagar la funcion de reduccion de ruido externo. 

En esa forma es facil comprobar que ( por lo menos para estos audifonos de precio medio - bajo ) la mayor parte del trabajo de reduccion de ruido externo esta logrado por el tipo de almoadillas de los audifonos ( de esos que les llaman "in-ear" ).

Supongo que hay audifonos reductores de ruido con circuiteria electronica mas avanzada y supongo 2 microfonos en lugar de 1 por ahi colgando.... pero mi presupuesto no me permite ni soñarlos.

Con respecto a esos iLuv... no los uso mas... solo compro audifonos con almoadilla de ese tipo simplemente.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2010)

Yo agrego, existen integrados aplicados para manejar este tipo de dispositivos, y además este tema ya se trato en el foro.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 24, 2010)

La marca Bose tiene unos muy majos con un DSP aunque a mi no me alcanza.

Noise Cancelling Headphones & Earbuds | Bose


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 24, 2010)

Ya que entramos de lleno.



algp dijo:


> Supongo que hay audifonos reductores de ruido con circuiteria electronica mas avanzada y supongo 2 microfonos en lugar de 1 por ahi colgando.... pero mi presupuesto no me permite ni soñarlos.


No se si tratas de decir que los iLuv que usaste de verdad cancelaban o no el ruido exterior. Estos que yo hablo si, si se fijan verán uno de los dos micrófonos que trae.



Ademas son relativamente "económicos": http://www.i-luv.com/product_detail...ctive Noise-Canceling Stereo In-ear Earphones (aunque acá en VEN me costaron 26 USD aprox el año pasado).

Funciona de la miiisma manera que describe DJDRACO al inicio, solo que atenúa 12dB, fuese sido placentero si lo hubieses inventado DRACO  

Aunque si lo inventaste ignorando que existía no se te quita el gran merito.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2010)

Lo que yo creo que se ha usado desde hace décadas son los supresores acústicos hechos de goma espuma o un material espumoso así , pero electrónicamente hablando , jamás lo había visto , entonces no es mi invento... bueno, mala suerte , yo también creí que era lo último de la tecnología , pero bueno.

P/D: ya se que en la actualidad existen estos aparatitos que son muy tecnológicos , de ínfimo tamaño y funcionan muy bien , lo que yo digo es que yo también pensé en ese sistema supresor de ruidos generando el mismo ruido pero en polaridad opuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2010)

*Dj Draco* esos sencillitos a la antigua (que no "reconocen" voz) vienen bien para cuando la bruja anda roncando y te habla sonámbula


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> .....
> entonces no es mi invento...
> 
> bueno, mala suerte...


Como diría *Moria Casán*, personaje mediático Argentino contemporáneo: "Si querés llorar, ! Llorá ¡"


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

Si, jaja bastante mediática y progresiva , casi transgresora , bueno, a seguir pensando , algún invento debe estar a la espera de que lo encuentren , y tal vez yo lo descubra...primero

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Feb 26, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Como diría *Moria Casán*, personaje mediático Argentino contemporáneo: "Si querés llorar, ! Llorá ¡"


Moria Casan tiene Wiki?  como no esta el Wiki del foro??

La cancelacion activa de ruido como bien dicen varios, no es nada nuevo.
En esta excelente pagina relacionado con los Headphone Amps hay uno:
http://gilmore2.chem.northwestern.edu/projects/noise_prj.htm

Tiene proyectos por demas interesantes, amplificadores de estado solido, a valvulas, integrados, electroestaticos, sin realimentacion, etc, etc, la recomiendo.

Un saludo!
Juanma


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 26, 2010)

Éste hilo es básicamente para subir inventos o cosas así , pero bueno , está bueno postear links interesantes.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo (Feb 26, 2010)

Bueno estimado forista DJ DRACO, a mi me interesa de sobremanera tu proyecto, podrías postear los detalles? Gracias.


----------



## juanma (Feb 26, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Éste hilo es básicamente para subir inventos o cosas así , pero bueno , está bueno postear links interesantes.



Draco, lo de titulo de _invento_, me parece que queda un poco grande, y mas para algo que esta desarrollado hace tiempo! Mas acorde seria un desarrollo propio o algo DIY, pero no se si invento.

Te cito:


> Este tema lo abro para que charlemos un poco sobre un aparatito que yo invente hace años y que estoy viendo que se comercializa...


Tampoco has dado muchos mas datos de tu _invento. _De patentar algo y mas sobre eso, no creo que puedas, y si ya se esta usando, de nada sirve que lo guardes. Si subis tus conclusiones, esquemas, ensayos, etc va a ser mas facil que puedas obtener varias opiniones constructivas.

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 27, 2010)

1) El título de invento me parece que tiene el tamaño justo , si lo es.
2) No significa que yo lo haya inventado, sino como dijeron antes yo creí que no existía y justo pensé en algo similar (no exactamente lo mismo)
3) No lo fabriqué en su momento por falta de recursos, intelecto y obviamente laboratorio y cosas que me permitieran hacerlo
4) La ida del hilo era que fuese gracioso o algo así , por el echo de que si , es cierto la historia que conté , pero no es para ponernos serios y hacerle juicio a Philips por algo que no me robó , creo


----------



## ibdali (Feb 27, 2010)

*No es un invento*, para ser un invento tendrías que haber sido el primero en pensar y relizar este dispositivo. Cosa que no pasó...........

Sin embargo esto no te quita mérito, si vos hubieras nacido antes, seguramente lo podrías haber inventado vos y serias millonario., Lo que importa es que tu pensaste desde "0" el dispositivo y no te guiaste por nada, ni nadie.

Ésto les ha pasado a muchos....................incluso a mí.............te cuento que cuando espesé en la electronica nunca había visto diseños de amplificadores a transistores, de ningún tipo. Y a mí se me ocurrió diseñar desde "0" alguno que se me ocurriera(con la poca idea que tenia sobre cálculos de transistores), y así fue, en solo dos semanas ya tenía un dispositivo que tenía por lo menos 10 W y lo había diseñado yo!!!!!!!...................que decir, estaba mas que contento, claro, empecé a mejorarlo cada vez más............hasta que conseguí un diseño de muy buenas prestaciones............., fue ahí cuando se me ocurrió leer teoría sobre amplificadores.................conseguí un libro y empecé a leer..................para que..............en el primer capítulo leo "Amplificadores clase A" y era exactamente lo que había ideado yo, y me había roto el cerebro para pensarlo........................primero fue una desilucíon...............sin embargo despúes me di cuenta que haber hecho esto me sirvió muchísimo, porque al empezar a estudiar, comprendí de forma mucho mas facil este tipo de cálculos y diseños..................

Ésto me sirvió para darme cuenta que fue la mejor forma de aprender sobre el tema, porque una vez que te rompiste la cabeza pensando............y luego lees un libro(o en el foro), comprendes el tema de una forma que nunca podrías haberla hecho.

Suerte y a seguir pensando.......................


----------



## DJ DRACO (Mar 1, 2010)

Pero el tema aquí no es que me maté pensándolo , fue algo tan simple como se describe , ondas iguales y opuestas , por eso no me hago tanto drama , y no estoy todo el día pensando en un invento , si surge ,  surge..

Saludos.


----------



## fede409 (Oct 19, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo agrego, existen integrados aplicados para manejar este tipo de dispositivos, y además este tema ya se trato en el foro.


Cuales seran esos integrados y sera posible usarlos para suprimir o de alguna manera anular el sonido "huumm" producido por pedales de efecto de alta ganacia para guitarras electricas mas presisamente distorsiones.
PD: se que es viejo el tema pero bueno tengo la duda. Tambien se que hay circuitos espesificos para guitarra llamados noise gate por ejemplo. Pero queria analizar otra posibilidad.


----------



## skullblaster (May 17, 2013)

Buenos días


Soy estudiante de ing. de sonido ......tengo una pequeña investigación sobre cancelación activa de ruido y quisiera saber si alguien me puede facilitar esquemas de circuitos análogos o en su defecto digitales q*ue* me permitan cancelar ruido en audífonos.
Cualquier información (bien sea lecturas o audiovisuales) referente al tema tamb*ié*n me sería de mucha utilidad.


Muchas gracias



Fidel Certuche


----------



## zaguita (Feb 19, 2015)

Buenos dias chicos  un fabor no se si me pueden pasar el circuito el esquematico esque tengo algunos ruidos con mi intercomunicador y quiero desarrollar  un supresor de ruidos y naaa no me sale porfa  una mano


----------



## laposte (Jul 12, 2017)

Y donde esta ese circuito? Estaria interesado, un sludo.


----------



## Carlos Meraz (Abr 9, 2018)

Precisamente estoy metido con éste proyecto, pero tengo algunas dudas que seguramente para ustedes serán muy básicas y bueno, antes de abrir un tema nuevo mejor les pregunto aquí, espero que me puedan responder.

A ver, primeramente y de forma muy improvisada plasmo aquí las palabras del compañero DJ DRACO, básicamente es ésto es lo que el dice :




Segundo, no se si las "tierras" o gnd o polo negativo o como le llamen estén bien, es correcto conectar el negativo de la fuente directamente al negativo del amplificador y de la bocina ?

Tercero, es correcta ésta interpretación que hice del compañero? Éste circuito en teoría debería de funcionar ?


----------



## FCOPP (May 24, 2021)

Buenos días a todos, tengo un problema con el ruido que emiten unas cajas de extracción de humos en una terraza. He pensado en construir un sistema de cancelación activa de ruido ANC y colocarlo dentro de la caja de ventilación para anular el ruido. He comprado por internet lo siguiente: Placa amplificadora estéreo con Bluetooth 4,1, módulo receptor de Audio PAM8406 con eliminación de ruido AEC/ANC para llamadas manos libres, 5W + 5W puro.
Si esto funciona solo necesitaré amplificar mas la señal de 5W, a unos 50W. 
¿Puedo conectar esta señal a la entrada auxiliar de un amplificador de 50 W?


----------



## DJ T3 (May 24, 2021)

Depende.
Qué señal?
Qué amplificador?
Con qué vas a reproducir (elemento de salida/transductor)?
Cómo pretendes acoplar todo?
Cómo son esos extractores?
Qué tiene que ver el audio con el humo? (Aunque mas de uno lo asocia constantemente   )

La cancelacion de ruido del modulo bluetooth, es propia para una llamada, y no se puede usar para otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 24, 2021)

FCOPP dijo:


> ¿Puedo conectar esta señal a la entrada auxiliar de un amplificador de 50 W?


Depende.... pero en general no se puede a menos de usar un atenuador. Si no lo usás vas a quemar la etapa de entrada.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2021)

España es bastante severa con las reglamentaciones . . . ¿ Por que no lo denuncias por ruido molesto ? ¿ O son tuyas propias ?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Por que no lo denuncias por ruido molesto ? ¿ O son tuyas propias ?





FCOPP dijo:


> y colocarlo dentro de la caja de ventilación para anular el ruido.


Me parece que son suyas..
Pero si son industriales el ruido es sólo una de las inconveniencias.


----------



## FCOPP (May 24, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Me parece que son suyas..
> Pero si son industriales el ruido es sólo una de las inconveniencias.


Siii, son mias. Y tengo que resolverlo. He buscado y no he encontrado ninguna empresa que esté aplicando los sistemas ANC a las cajas ce ventilación. Sería un éxito total. El problema es que lo único que he encontrado es este módulo Bluetooth. ¿Alguien sabe dónde puedo comprar un sistema ANC para acoplar en una caja de extracción de humos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 24, 2021)

El problema que veo es que en auriculares está absolutamente definido el "dónde" y la fase , en un salón podría ocurrir que según el lugar y los rebotes , se sume el ruido al "ruido teóricamente negativo" . . .  no se , habría que analizarlo mas seriamente 

Saludos !


----------



## FCOPP (May 24, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El problema que veo es que en auriculares está absolutamente definido el "dónde" y la fase , en un salón podría ocurrir que según el lugar y los rebotes , se sume el ruido al "ruido teóricamente negativo" . . .  no se , habría que analizarlo mas seriamente
> 
> Saludos !



Es una caja similar a esta. Es el extractor de humos de la cocina de un restaurante. La idea es poner el micrófono y el altavoz dentro de la caja. El generador de ANC y el amplificador fuera, para que no se estropeen por la grasa.  El micrófono recoge el ruido de dentro de la caja y fuera se genera el 'antirruido', se amplifica y se devuelve dentro de la caja por el altavoz. Ruido + 'antiruido' = silencio. ¿Podría funcionar el invento ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 25, 2021)

Si el ruido se transmite por dentro de los extractores , pues por allí mismo deben estar los parlantes , en los conductos.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 25, 2021)

Recuerdo que en el foro habian posteado la solucion a ruidos a ventiladores de PC (si no me confundo).
Lo que hacia era recoger el ruido por un microfono, pero modificaba la linea de alimentacion, inyectando el "ruido" recogido. Ésto hacia vibrar el motor generando un movimiento contrario al ruido, osea una cancelacion activa directa.
Si buscas, seguro lo encuentras al post


----------

